# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeuk en rood?

## ronnietjuh



----------


## ronnietjuh

niemand?

----------


## Yv

Gebruik je een ander wasmiddel? Je kunt huidirritatie krijgen van bepaalde wasmiddel. Misschien kun je eens neutrale wasmiddel kopen. Dat is overal verkrijgbaar zoals bij AH, bij kruidvat, etc.

Of je voeding. Dat je plots ergens allergies voor bent geworden.

Misschien is het wel exceem wat je dacht. Bij bijv. kruidvat kun je zalf kopen tegen exceem. 

Anders toch even naar de dokter. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## Wendy

Hoe is het nu met armen? Ben je al bij de dokter geweest?

----------


## sweetyke



----------


## Agnes574

Netelroos kan het ook zijn!!

----------

